# Yak_52 demo



## sunny91 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## magnocain (Apr 3, 2008)

Did the main wheels retract backwards?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 3, 2008)

We can see that way.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

A brutally elegant bird. Thanks, Sunny.


----------

